# I got my office back!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

After weeks of piling all sorts of things in here while I cleaned and re-arranged other rooms, I have finally reclaimed my space. All the extra baby things have been cleaned and put into the closets. All the yarn has been sorted and organized. My computer is actually on MY desk instead of my husband's! My current crochet project is neatly ensconced in a gorgeous basket DH picked up for me and my space is beautiful and functional again.

The only thing left to do indoors today is run the vacuum cleaner real quick. Then it's off to my garden to plant. When I'm done---shower and hang out in my office!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Congrats! Gotta love a nice clean office!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Michelle, I've been in here most of the day, and I love it. I've gotten more done on this project in one day than I did all of last week!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

That's great!

The problem with my office is it seems to be the "collect" all of the house... then about once a month, I get fed up with it, and tear into it... then I appreciate it all over again...

Not sure why I keep letting it happen though....


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

That's exactly what was going on here. We got all the new baby furniture and into my office it went to await assembly. My parents came up from Florida and brought me a ton of yarn. Into my office it went, to await sorting. (did that before the baby furniture..........lol) There is an artificial tree in here that just doesn't have a home right now and needs washing. There is a stone indian warrior bust that's about 2 feet high in here on the floor. When I can get the boys to move it, it's going in my garden. No fear of that getting stolen, it weighs a ton. 

All the wrapping paper, bows, etc. are stored in a bag under the snake tank. The bottom shelf of the tank unit is now full of my yarn. (With lots more room for additions to my new stash) The yarn cabinet is full, and I have to go get another one. That will have to be painted and put over in the corner to hold baby yarns. There are even 4 curtain rods in the corner! However, they are going into my son's room this week. He's just about done moving stuff around and deciding where it goes. (there goes my sunporch......lol)

What I love about having it so tidy in here now is that all my work is easily accessible. My genealogy files are all under the desk on a shelf. I can work on that any time I like. (and i really should update it. there has been a rash of births lately) My crochet mags are all in a basket on my footstool until a shelf goes up on the wall. My yarn is all put away except for the project(s) I am currently working on . My chair is right by the window, and my computer is right here. I can put on a movie and sit in my chair and crochet all day. The window is open so all the flowers in my neighbors garden perfume the air when the breezes blow. Miss Anna's whole front yard is nothing but garden. It's gorgeous and it smells wonderful.

I've even established a new rule. Except for the snake, nobody is allowed in my room without asking first. If I'm not home, the answer is NO! Now that the baby furniture is all out and scrubbed and assembled, my room is back to being mine again and I love it. I can't wait to get shelves up for my books. At this rate, I may be in here all winter without coming out!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

ninn just a sugestion... if you tired of waiting for those boys to move that indian...you can move it with a two wheel cart like they move furniture with, i use mine all the time that way..just moved a fountain from one part of my yard to the flower garden....Pat


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Pat, I'd have to bring that dolly up a flight of stairs to get into the house. Then up another flight to the yard. It's easier just to wait until one of them is home for the afternoon and have it done then. Since it's going into a spot I still have to work in, I'm taking advantage of the extra elbow room to work. They can put it in when I'm done. If I lived on a level lot, that might work. I wish I'd had one when we moved the snake tank, though!


----------

